
Nearly 1/3 of Americans believe a Covid-19 vaccine exists and is being withheld - bookofjoe
https://www.usatoday.com/3004841001
======
bookofjoe
[https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3004841001](https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3004841001)

------
vanniv
Well, it is explicitly true that a vaccine exists.

Over 70 different vaccines exist.

They are all being held back, because none has been through the legally
mandated clinical trials, which are progressing with the ordinary slowness of
science and bureaucracy.

Actually, under the circumstances, the speed at which testing is progressing
is amazingly fast for the medical-scientific bureaucracy.

Of course, using untested vaccines would be terribly dangerous -- much more so
than the virus itself, given that so far we both don't know whether the
vaccines work _or_ what adverse reactions they produce.

